# Football in Abu Dhabi



## Metaliron

Hello, 

I've just moved out to Abu Dhabi for the past couple of months and am starting to gain weight... no doubt because I used to play football twice a week while I was in the UK.

Does anyone know where I can play five a side, 7 a side or 11 a side football in Abu Dhabi? I'm crazy keen and would especially love to play once or twice a week regularly...

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Try Duplays.


----------



## jamshiyas

*Footy in Abu dhabi!*

Well..I used to play 2 or 3 days a week with different teams mostly between 7-9pm @Dome near carrefour in Airport Road. We reached the numbers for March (We do block booking), but still we often need extra players when someone can't make it on certain days. If you are keen, reply to my email jamshiyas.tp'AT'gmail'DOT'com. I'l keep you in the loop..Cheers..

Jam.




Metaliron said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just moved out to Abu Dhabi for the past couple of months and am starting to gain weight... no doubt because I used to play football twice a week while I was in the UK.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can play five a side, 7 a side or 11 a side football in Abu Dhabi? I'm crazy keen and would especially love to play once or twice a week regularly...
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Jamesmathew04

Any idea where i can get good studio apartments but not too expensive?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have you checked out dubizzle to see what you can find?


----------



## Jamesmathew04

i think you will need to join some clubs around....


----------



## Georgey823

The reason why your putting on weight is because even though you cannot play football im guessing you spend most of your free time in front of the tv watchn it


----------



## Jamesmathew04

*Watching is more fun !*

:clap2::clap2: 
follow fotball matches it is fun...champions league is heating up...barca and milan on 27th


----------



## Jamesmathew04

opera house!!! i thought they were fotballers!!


----------



## Georgey823

Really? They are playin in an opera? It probably would b a funny video or something. Could you send me the link so i can watch it.


----------



## Georgey823

im looking but not able it find it, whats the name of the video ill check on youtube


----------



## Jamesmathew04

*this one??*

:focus:


----------



## Jamesmathew04

is this the video u guyzz talking about?
 'Legendary Football' - Seedorf and Buffon - YouTube


----------



## Jamesmathew04

wait i think i have seen it!!


----------



## karl1967

bayern chelsea finals whos hyped for this


----------



## happychapy

Bayern will win.


----------



## karl1967

going to be close but will root for the boys in blue


----------



## happychapy

boys will grow up after they lose badly in finals. best of luck anyway


----------



## happychapy

Liverpool!!!!


----------



## karl1967

u need to grow into your nappy happychappy


----------



## Techies Shredder

Chelsea for sure man.....from past 5 matches they have been winning....


----------



## karl1967

yup they are on a roll even torres scored


----------



## happychapy

yea anything can happen now tht we saw torres run like a streaker.unmarked as ****...barca one thing they did this season is saved his life.


----------



## karl1967

i hate flies


----------



## Techies Shredder

hahaha lets hope for the best and may the best team win.....


----------



## happychapy

madrid lost...wasted my alcohol.


----------



## karl1967

deserved to loose if they cant shoot penalites


----------



## Techies Shredder

lmao


----------



## happychapy

cant even be happy fail finals germans and blue boys.


----------



## Techies Shredder

it happens no matter how strong the team is one day it all ends....


----------



## happychapy

Seedorf Shoots Angel out the Sky - Video 
RAMOS was obviously trying the same.


----------



## Techies Shredder

haha yea but not bad i think....


----------



## karl1967

bwhahah true story


----------



## dean2012

Hi Metaliron,

Did you find somewhere to play football. I'm in the same boat as you - recently moved here are keen to play.

Cheers


----------



## Metaliron

dean2012 said:


> Hi Metaliron,
> 
> Did you find somewhere to play football. I'm in the same boat as you - recently moved here are keen to play.
> 
> Cheers


Hi there Dean, 

Sorry for the late reply, barely been checking this thread. 

Unfortunately not, got a job with slightly anti-social hours as well now. 9:30 - 1:30 and 5:00 - 9:30. 

Am still very keen to play, especially from November/December onwards when the weather cools down. Preferably on Friday mornings. 

How about you? Find anywhere to play?

(To the guy who posted earlier about watching too much tv) Been keeping myself busy with Karate and Squash tho of course you have to watch the greats like breaking bad, modern family etc every now and then!


----------



## Fossildog

i am keen to play too. I am sure if enough were keen on here we could maybe get a five aside together?


----------



## dean2012

Hi Yes I found somewhere to play on Monday's through a work friend.
Could probably get you a game but I'd need to find out how many are
playing first before I could get you in. We start again in a couple of weeks' time.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Metaliron

dean2012 said:


> Hi Yes I found somewhere to play on Monday's through a work friend.
> Could probably get you a game but I'd need to find out how many are
> playing first before I could get you in. We start again in a couple of weeks' time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


That would be great man... What times on Mondays out of interest?


----------



## dean2012

normally play from 8-9pm


----------



## MariusRO

Hi,

I saw that is no activity on this thread for some time, but if someone from here is still interested to play football maybe he can join in our group on facebook "Football in Abu Dhabi". We need people to arrange some games very week.

Thanks.


----------



## MariusRO

Now i have rights for posting links.

So this is the link for football group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/football.abudhabi/


----------



## danielsoltani

*play football*

I would love to playing for a team Im 24 years old .my positon is usually Right centre ,but I'm also able to play in middelfield If your team want player I Would be there ..

TNX REGARD.


----------

